
Free Online MongoDB Training by 10gen - thepumpkin1979
http://education.10gen.com/
======
Lukeas14
Another example of 10gen winning a highly technical market not through
technical prowess but with superior marketing. I'd rather not argue whether
MongoDB is better than other NoSQL solutions or RDBMS. But I do applaud their
effort to get developers up and running with MongoDB quickly and easily,
especially in contrast to $1000+ support/training for MySQL and Postgres.

~~~
ukd1
10gen really nailed this; the meetup groups, customer support, drivers, docs
and ability to get going are all awesome compared to most products, let alone
the other databases competing with them.

------
wheaties
Very cool. We're battling Mongo as we speak. Never ran into a problem where
you have to run a compaction on a DB before, would love to know of a way to
automate this like every other DB I've ever used. It's probably something I've
glossed over and I'm sure in the first 5 min I'll be slapping my forehead.

Btw, do we get a free mongoDB sticker set to us on completion? I lost my last
one.

~~~
darrenkopp
All databases do not like to give back space they have allocated because
allocating space is an expensive operation. You probably don't _need_ to
compact the db, unless you have a problem with file size (which in some
scenarios I have had this issue).

There's nothing built in that I know of, but you can easily just make
something that runs on a regular basis like a scheduled task or cron job that
runs either compact command or repair database command.

<http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/command/compact/>
[http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/command/repairDatab...](http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/command/repairDatabase/)

~~~
arielweisberg
Speak for your own databases. Mine does it just fine.

~~~
darrenkopp
I didn't say they can't do it, they just don't like to.

~~~
arielweisberg
Again speak for your own databases. There are databases out there that plug
each hole every time you delete a row AKA zero fragmentation.

Only databases that fit their working set in memory have to resort to
fragmentation to get reasonable performance. If the data set fits in memory
there are other strategies.

------
rdudekul
Just registered for both the developers course and admin course. MongoDB 2.2
new features are awesome, specifically the aggregation framework and the
concurrency improvements. I am looking forward to the courses, which are
scheduled to start on Oct 22nd and are created in partnership with edX.

~~~
trueluk
Where is edX mentioned?

Also, any idea when edX will be available as open source?

~~~
russellwhitaker
edX was mentioned during the Justin.tv/mongodb webinar some of us attended
today.

------
Lycanthrope
Trying to view the Terms of Service leads me to an error page.
<http://education.10gen.com/tos>

~~~
fierarul
I stopped registering when that link didn't work.

------
arturadib
Fantastic! Wish there was a brief explanation of the course format though - is
it streaming? Email delivery? Can we watch at our own pace?

~~~
francesca
It's very similar to Udacity's courses which are about 12 hours each
<http://www.udacity.com/>

------
wizard_2
One of the bigger hurdles I had to deal with at my work at a :BigComapny was
getting mongo installed. But even on our older systems I had no trouble with
their provided packages. Which you wouldn't think would be notable, but it is.
Actually getting the software to run in arguably the most important part.

------
alpb
I will not create an account unless I see a curriculum or course description
on this web site. I don't know what will be the difficulty level of the course
etc. I don't get why they can't write one or two descriptive paragraphs.

~~~
jcoder
Try clicking on the class title?

------
wildmXranat
OK, good move on 10gen's part. It would be great to see course outlines as
well.

------
russellwhitaker
Smart move, going with edX & offering certificates of completion.

------
ilaksh
Seems very cool and an enjoyable and solid way to take the time to really
absorb this stuff. However, from the description it doesn't sound like
anything that you couldn't work through hands-on, from the website within say
1-2 weeks, if you focused on it.

M102: MongoDB for DBAs

[http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-
on-o...](http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-os-x/)
[http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-
on-d...](http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-debian-or-
ubuntu-linux/)

<http://try.mongodb.org/> type 'tutorial'

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Import+Export+Tools>

[http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongosv-2011/a-mongodb-
re...](http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongosv-2011/a-mongodb-replication-
primer-replica-sets-in-practice)

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Indexes>

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Indexing+Advice+and+FAQ>

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Sharding+Introduction>

[http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Simple+Initial+Sharding+...](http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Simple+Initial+Sharding+Architecture)

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Sharding>

[http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/administration/sharding-
archi...](http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/administration/sharding-
architectures/#sharding-high-availability)

<http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/faq/sharding/>

[http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongosf-2011/backing-
up-m...](http://www.10gen.com/presentations/mongosf-2011/backing-up-mongodb-
cluster)

<http://www.mongodb.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=19562846>

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Replica+Sets>

~~~
francesca
This course will be different due to browser-based MongoDB shells for
completing exercises like testing queries and spinning up replica sets. You
can walk through a lot of the material on your on due to the 10gen
presentations and MongoDB Docs, but it's even better when you're guided
through the concepts in the shell.

the structure is very similar to udacity's online courses
<http://www.udacity.com/>

~~~
ilaksh
Sounds great

------
DayWaterbury
These look like excellent courses. Particularly the M102 course for DBAs.
Thanks.

